# Bow fishing reel ?



## Ihunt (May 31, 2017)

I want a little better setup for shooting stingrays. I use them for shark bait. How well does the Zebco 808 or Synergy reels work? I have a AMS reel but the line always seems to knot up in it. I only need to shoot 5-10 rays a weekend and only for a few months out of the year. Thanks


----------



## Spanky1 (Aug 4, 2017)

The Zebco 808 will work well for that.


----------

